# Fishing Tips? huh?



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/rncmarketing/


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This is might be a rip-off of copyright material. Vlad Evanoff wrote some of this material back in the 70's and 80's. Google Vlad Evanoff and see what I mean. I will check to see who has the rights on this material tonight.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I think you should comment on his blog.You were right about googling him. Ivan Evanoff apparently wrote about a lot of topics.I do think it has his name in it the article. I thought it was pretty good.


----------

